# Purchased the homestead in WI



## Cabanaboy1313

Purchased the homestead in southern WI early this year. Need to fix up the house a bit more before we can stay there. So until then we are splitting time between MN and WI


----------



## FireMaker

Where ya at?


----------



## mamaboog

Awesome!

I'm still waiting on the man in the house to find a job with his dang degree so we can start saving.

I lived in NW Indiana for a little while and upstate NY most of my life. I don't envy your winters!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Congratulations!!! I lived in snow country for (7) years and decided I had done my time, so you are tougher than me  Tell us more about your new property and home...!


----------



## MichaelZ

ChristieAcres said:


> Congratulations!!! I lived in snow country for (7) years and decided I had done my time, so you are tougher than me  Tell us more about your new property and home...!


Uhhh Christie, that is not snow country 

Knee-deep snow that can start in late November, get thigh deep in winter, and can last til late April. That is snow country. 

I sure wouldn't mind living in S.WI though. They get the seasons, but not too much winter.


----------



## Solar Geek

Congrats! We live in central WI, now, before in SE WI (near Milwaukee) and despite what MichaelZ is telling you, we get and GOT tons of snow. But he is right, S and SE WI snow is generally in Dec-end of March, early April, and really not usually Nov. at all. 
Hope you get to move soon.


----------



## Pony

Congratulations! 

I seem to remember some pretty intense winters when we were in SW WI. Glad to be where it's not so snowy - but the ice here is a witch with a capital B!


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

Actually, I like the snow. One needs to embrace the winters. That's why I Downhill Ski, Snowboard, Snowmobile, and Cross Country Ski, nearly every minute I am not working. As a fifty year old snowboarding, I embrace the name "Gray's on Trays" It's weird I get more "street cred" from the teens when I am on my board than when I am on my skis. Our place is between Madison and Milwaukee.


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

The winters are much worse in MN then southern WI. ---- that Polar Vortex.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Welcome to life behind the Cheddar Curtain. I've lived in this state all of my life, and in general northern Wisconsin gets nailed worse than we do in the southern half. HOWEVER, the difference isn't _that_ huge. Not like Alaska vs. Hawaii.


----------



## Pony

Cabanaboy1313 said:


> Actually, I like the snow. One needs to embrace the winters. That's why I Downhill Ski, Snowboard, Snowmobile, and Cross Country Ski, nearly every minute I am not working. As a fifty year old snowboarding, I embrace the name "Gray's on Trays" It's weird I get more "street cred" from the teens when I am on my board than when I am on my skis. Our place is between Madison and Milwaukee.


Yeah, you go ahead and embrace that Winter thing all you want. :catfight:

Me, I'm staying inside and hiding out until Spring. It is my firm belief that all civilized societies should embrace hibernation. :rock:


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Ah Beautiful land! You're so very lucky. When do we get to see the pictures?


----------



## ChristieAcres

MichaelZ said:


> Uhhh Christie, that is not snow country
> 
> Knee-deep snow that can start in late November, get thigh deep in winter, and can last til late April. That is snow country.
> 
> I sure wouldn't mind living in S.WI though. They get the seasons, but not too much winter.


Compared to where I live, it sure is, as we get very little snow here (mild climate). That is relative to one's opinion. Yes, I lived in WY and CO...more extreme and lots of snow:runforhills:

When I get the mood to "embrace" snow, all I have to do is drive 10 minutes up the road. I live in the Rain Shadow of the Olympic Mountains; in the foothills. We are 1,100' above sea level, just high enough to get a little snow. While I am not into the Winter sports, I am into boating, fishing, crabbing, shrimping, camping, etc... In addition, I really enjoy hiking. Right now, I am hiking over 20 miles/week. Since I enjoy the outdoors so much, I don't want to hibernate all Winter. DH and I go camping all year around...

Cabanaboy1313, more details and pics???!!! It is always exciting to hear about new starts and everyone likes to see pics :drum: Also, you absolutely should live where the weather suits your lifestyle!


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

The house is an 1950's cape cod farm house. It was a forecloser and rental property for the last few years. We have gutted some of it, it needed a new HVAC system, Pressure tank for the well, new iron certain, water softener and put in a on demand water heater. We are converting a bedroom into the our new bathroom and making the tiny bathroom into a Wine Room. I wanted to make the tiny bathroom into a pantry. My Gal wanted to make it into the wine cellar. (Just one more reason I love her!) We aren't on the lake but just across the street from it. The Chicken coup was made into a dog Kennel. We aren't sure if we will turn it back into a coup or a Gardening Shed. My Gal worked the past 4 summers at a Greenhouse and wants to get the garden up and running ASAP.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Welcome to never ending winter.....


----------



## light rain

Welcome to Packer country! 

There is a great shop in Milw. called the European Sausage Shop. Madison has a lot of good restaurants and Olbrich sp? Gardens and a wonderful but crowded Farmers Mkt. There are a lot of micro breweries in WI and if you could obtain some of their spent grain you and your SO could really do wonders with whatever soil you are blessed with. 

I am not all that involved with organized sports btw, just wanted to gift you some helpful information.


----------



## light rain

Also you guys may enjoy a tour of the Wollersheim Winery off of highway 12 in Sauk City thereabouts. A little drive but in good weather a beautiful view. They have a Ruby Nouveau wine event in Nov. I believe. Enjoy!


----------



## Ardie/WI

Welcome! We live in North Central WI--40 West of Appleton and 15 miles from Waupaca!


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

I am from WI and we got the "Lake Place" as we call it. In my home town. Went to collage in Madison. Vary aware of what it has to offer. Just had a few bottles of Wollersheim wine last month. We have a great brewery near us. We meet one of the Brewers last year. We had him over to the homestead for my 50th Birthday party, His Present to me??? A CASE OF HIS BEER!!!!


----------



## light rain

Ahhh, you'all like beer also. Try Port Huron's Amber Alt. :thumb:


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

Mechanicals are done. New windows are in. It is hard to put all the money into the place and still have the Homestead barely livable, Drywall should be going up in the rooms we gutted. I haven't driven the 300 miles to the "Lake Place" in 2 months. I will make that drive this coming week to work on the house and yard. I have a meeting with my contractor this coming Tuesday. Hopefully their has been some progress. I have a punch list for myself to accomplish and a punch list for the Contractor.


----------



## CountryMom22

Progress always seems slow when it's keeping us from something we really want! Be patient...you'll get there. Have a safe and productive trip!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Welcome to WI, from the north west corner...

I'm also on a string of lakes.... Kinda/sorta like your area.. But a lot farther from the high population areas down there...

Enjoy...


----------

